# Kopriso Nixie Watch



## cobra007

Hello Everybody!

New here to the forum, I come from NSW Australia and I like unusual watches.

I am working on two watch concepts at the moment, a domino watch and a nixie watch.

The domino watch is basically a watch that looks like a domino tile (it is 40x20mm) and displays the time using the LED pips on the watch.
To save battery life, the brightness of the LEDs is adjusted according to the amount of daylight.
This results in a battery life up to about 6 years.
It's in the final stages, meaning I am only waiting for the cases.
Facebook page:
Domino Watch | Facebook

The other watch I am working on is a Nixie watch. Like the one from Cathode Corner, it uses 2 nixie tubes to display the time.
Differences:
Only 50mm in diameter and 16.5mm thick
Battery life between 1 and 10 years
The brightness of the nixies is adjusted according to the amount of daylight.
Blue backlight LEDs to light up the nixies.
Cool "military" style watch case in original OD colour (Olive Drab)
It's in a concept stage, the PCB for the concept board is at the manufacturer and should be ready in about 2 weeks.
Facebook page:
Nixie Watch | Facebook

Comments welcome!
Best regards,
Michel


----------



## mt1tdi

Got any pics for those of us who don't believe in Facebook?

I have a Cathode Corner Nixie, and would love to see one in a smaller case.


----------



## KyleA

I REALLY like your nixie concept! It's funny that you have post this now because I was literally about to pull the trigger on the Cathode Corner watch. However, though I am no stranger to watches larger than 50 mm, the cathode corner one is just way too thick for me and has a tiny band compared to the size of the case and looks awkward to me.. But i LOVE the Nixie bulbs and would LOVE to have a Nixie watch. So I am glad to see your designs and features and I would gladly buy one of yours! I hope I get that chance so keep this thread updated and let me know when I can get one!


----------



## cobra007

It has been a while but I have been very busy making the Nixie Watch a reality.









The picture here is the final result. If you're one of the facebook generation, you can find additional information on:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nixie-Watch/146174782160870?ref=tn_tnmn

Although a very nifty electronic gadget, the vintage look of case and strap make it look like it comes straight from the Cold War era.

Being it the smallest nixie watch every made, it is also packed with useful features not seen on any other (nixie tube) watch.
- Ambient light sensor: will adjust tube brightness according to the ambient light. This saves battery power and makes it pleasant to read even in total darkness.
- IR motion sensor, just "wave" at the watch at it will display the time for you.
- Blue back-light LEDs. lights the nixie tubes up with a beautiful blue glow.
- Highest efficiency power circuit compared to any other nixie watch. This saves battery power and achieves maximum brightness of the tubes.
- 9 user adjustable settings to display the time according to your personal preference.
- Build-in counter to check how many times a time reading has been requested.
- Long battery life (longest amongst any other nixie watch). The watch circuitry checks the condition of the battery and adjust the maximum brightness according to the battery state. This means that even a nearly empty battery can still produce a time reading in a low light environment.

Of course it is also an accurate time keeping piece, it can be (user) calibrated through simple to access registers to about 2.5 seconds per month.

I'm wearing it now for about 2 weeks or so, and I truly love it, it's a great conversation starter and everybody wants to try out the IR motion sensor for themselves 

Michel


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Cool concept. Would love to have one of those...


----------



## mt1tdi

Let me know how much it is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dlinegar

Your Facebook page is not very clear if/how you order one of these... Looks like you are still in development? Let us know price and what/how we can order one of these... Neat design, wish you could swap out for a wider strap...


--d


----------



## Medusa

Great Nixie watch. I like how the battery is in the middle. Dang fine work. I would definitely consider getting one.


----------



## slikmetalfab

I also could not find a price or way to order one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigPilot46

Very nice


----------



## plc333

Hi Michel, have just joined the Forum. I have also bought a Nixie from David, (David reckons only about 12 in Oz) and have found your threads interesting. I like the blue on this version. Noticed you live in NSW, Sydney? I am in western Syd, you? Would be interested in learning more about your Nixie developments/experiences. e.g. I only got a few months out of the battery David sent me - no biggy I suppose. Bought new ones, (a little challenging, had to resort to the net), will see how long they last. I saw on a thread somewhere, a guy running his on a skinnier 3V C123? I also had "fun" (not) the first time I took it through Syd airport security. That took a good 10 minutes. Rgds Peter.


cobra007 said:


> It has been a while but I have been very busy making the Nixie Watch a reality.
> 
> View attachment 726202
> 
> 
> The picture here is the final result. If you're one of the facebook generation, you can find additional information on:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nixie-Watch/146174782160870?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> Although a very nifty electronic gadget, the vintage look of case and strap make it look like it comes straight from the Cold War era.
> 
> Being it the smallest nixie watch every made, it is also packed with useful features not seen on any other (nixie tube) watch.
> - Ambient light sensor: will adjust tube brightness according to the ambient light. This saves battery power and makes it pleasant to read even in total darkness.
> - IR motion sensor, just "wave" at the watch at it will display the time for you.
> - Blue back-light LEDs. lights the nixie tubes up with a beautiful blue glow.
> - Highest efficiency power circuit compared to any other nixie watch. This saves battery power and achieves maximum brightness of the tubes.
> - 9 user adjustable settings to display the time according to your personal preference.
> - Build-in counter to check how many times a time reading has been requested.
> - Long battery life (longest amongst any other nixie watch). The watch circuitry checks the condition of the battery and adjust the maximum brightness according to the battery state. This means that even a nearly empty battery can still produce a time reading in a low light environment.
> 
> Of course it is also an accurate time keeping piece, it can be (user) calibrated through simple to access registers to about 2.5 seconds per month.
> 
> I'm wearing it now for about 2 weeks or so, and I truly love it, it's a great conversation starter and everybody wants to try out the IR motion sensor for themselves
> 
> Michel


----------

